# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime per ditlindjen suada

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Suada te uroi te behesh dhe 100 vjece fat dhe lumturi ne familje 

dhe bej pak gati ato birrat gjermane se po vij te pi ndo nje birre

----------


## Bamba



----------


## olsi fero

edhe 100 vite te tjera dhe te lumtura Suada

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 Suada dhe jetë të lumtur!

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Suada, pranoni edhe nga unë urimet më të përzemërta për ditëlindje...
Shëndet, fat e harmoni në jetë...*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urimet e mia te perzemerta e dashura Suada,
paq shendet fat dhe lumturi ne jet.*

----------


## Nete

Urime ditelindjen Suada..edhe sa te duash vet,lumturi e harmoni pran rrethit familjar.

----------


## aMLe

*Gezuar ditelindjen Suada!
Fat,lumturi dhe dashuri pac gjthmone!
Shume urime!!*

----------


## RockStar

*suada urime ditelindjen.  U befsh 100 vjece. Suksese ne jeten tende.*

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Suada, 100 vjet ka dhurate edhe nga ana ime, pac suksese ne ejte e gjitha te mirat te percjellshin kudo shkofsh e ngado vijsh, fat e lumturi ne jeten familjare ashtu si ne ate shoqerore !

----------


## letaa

Gezuar ditelindjen dhe 100 vjet tjera perplot lumturi dashuri fat dhe shendet ne jet

----------


## alem_de

Urime te perzemerta per ditlindjen Sueda.U befsh 100 vjec.Fat e lumturi (motra).

----------


## USA NR1

*Gezuar ditelindjen Suada te uroj cdo te mira ne jete se bashku me familjen tende 
GEZUAR*

----------


## Dar_di

*T`u plotësofshin të gjitha dëshirat e jetës! Gëzuar Ditëlindjen *suada*

Edhe 100 të tjera!*

----------


## ganimet

Gezuar edhe 100 pranvera .
Fati dhe suksese  ne jeten tuaj.

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar ditelindjen Suada !
Te uroje mbaresi dhe shendet ne familje dhe kudo !

Kalofsh bukur :-))))

----------


## elsaa

Happy Birthday n Krushke... Edhe 100 vjec ....

----------


## Linda5

*Qofteeeeeeeeeeeee alles gute zum geburtstag* :Lulja3: 

*Te uroj nga zemra gjith te mirat e ksaj bote,gjithashtu dhe familjes tende* :Lulja3: 



*Zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir soviel Glück,
wie der Regen Tropfen hat,
soviel Liebe wie die Sonne Strahlen hat
und soviel Freude,
wie der Himmel Sterne hat.*
*
Te uroj te kalosh sa me bukur sot,vetem kujdes se mos me bohesh tap.dhe ngatarron ndonji hyrje* : D

----------


## valdetshala

Urime te përzemërta!

----------


## saura

> 


Ashtu maji buzet se po vje me trenin e zhavorit  :perqeshje:  dashke me u puth ti ..he me Suada si thu do e puthesh te poshtrin sot per ditelindjen ahahaha

Rrusho dhe 100 qofsh gjithmone e lumtur  :buzeqeshje: ,te puç fort fort per inat te Bamkes

----------

